# I went to a vape conference to mock it



## kimbo (30/9/15)

*I went to a vape conference to mock it—then the vapers changed my mind*

If you’re like me, then you’ve mostly been exposed to negative representations of vapers and their lifestyle online.

http://www.dailydot.com/lol/actually-vaping-is-cool/?fb=dd

Interisting read

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/9/15)

Thanks @kimbo

True words bump:


"This community is about finding a harm reduction solution to a habit that was once painted as glamorous, cool, and yes, even healthy for you,” Hammel wrote. “The passion you will find in this community is like no other, as it truly comes from the heart to help others in the same boat find the blessing they have found. If everyone saw it from their point of view, they would applaud them, rather than judge them.”




"What Hammel and Loeblich did was confirm suspicions I had developed the moment I realized the conference was not going to provide me with much to ridicule. The issues the community seems to have (casual sexism/racism, image management) don’t appear to be specific to the the community itself, but rather expected from a subculture of its kind. I was reminded of pot culture (_High Times_, anyone?) or skate culture.

And it does seem that most subcultures are easy prey (see also: the condescension to those who are gluten-free or vegan) because people want to deflect the issues of dominant culture and pin blame, resentment, and ridicule onto its smaller factions. As a cyclist, I have observed that the majority of drivers take the actions of a few aggressive, law-breaking cyclists as a representative for the whole lot of us, and place judgment accordingly, with little to no empathy or understanding. Generally, people seem to view members of a subculture with skepticism; perhaps the general public thinks these members have a superiority complex, or that they are all trying to shove their lifestyle down others’ throats."





"In short: you will find shitty people and shitty ideas in every community. But I didn’t meet any during my short blast into the vape-o-sphere.

So here is my humble appeal to my fellow vape-judging brethren: Let’s admit that we were all wrong. Vaping,  95 percent healthier and 40 percent cheaper than smoking cigarettes, helps wean people off of an intense habit and naturally becomes an extension of their identity. So what? *If this level of dedication to vaping is what destroys a dangerous addiction, then who cares? Looking down on vapers is basic and boring*. They’re just doing the best they can, and are actually a less toxic presence because they vape—whether or not you want to admit it. Let those vapers blow, bro."

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (30/9/15)

Awesome article!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (30/9/15)

This was a fantastic article, I wish more people in the media would give us a fair chance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

